# Our Own Harry Potter Works His Magic



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

This watch came in about a week ago, with some issues, like not running continuously. It was running in one position, crown down, so after an initial visual chcek, I contacted our very own Harry Potter (AKA as Silver Hawk, AKA Paul) and jiffy-bagged it off to the South Seas - well it is the sout if you stay in Edinburgh :lol:

Came back this morning and it's one I'm very pleased with. Paul has it running well and on time, and the dial has come up well, the case has one or two dings, but I can live with those. :yes:

*Alexis Electronic (Seiko Movement)*










Photos courtesy of Paul W.and copyright Paul W. 2009 onwrds - I can't take them to anywhere's near this standard.









Paul tells me this is an Alexis Imprexta Electronic XT71 fitted with a Seiko Movement Calibre 3302A - who am I to disagree with the guru? It has a whizzy balance, very fast tick producing a very nice "sweep" to the seconds hand. Before anyone complains, I quite like the green lizard-ish strap, it will go well with my green shirt for this afternoon's dance session - so there! :thumbsup:

*Alexis Imprexta Movement Pic*










Thanks to Paul, another one resurrected from the Electronic Graveyard


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Harry Potter? :blink:

I think I preferred the other photo Mel...so I'll post it below. It's taken some time (years) to track down who made these movements; originally it was suggested it was Ricoh. They're not uncommon and pop up in the brand name watches of various large American Department stores: Stellaris = Sear, Roebuck & Co., Le Gant = Montegomery Ward, etc

But turns out they were made by Seiko and was produced before their popular EL-370. I've never come across a Seiko branded one, but there is one here ---> http://nakahiro.parfait.ne.jp/moji2/330.html


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Harry Potter? :blink:


You were hoping he was going to refer to you as Hermione Granger? 

Another job well done Paul, its always satisfying to see a watch with a little age to it resurrected.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice watch that Mel job well done again by the masked crusader


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well done Mel, looks like it's a nice little piece :yes:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Harry Potter? :blink:
> 
> I think I preferred the other photo Mel...so I'll post it below. It's taken some time (years) to track down who made these movements; originally it was suggested it was Ricoh. They're not uncommon and pop up in the brand name watches of various large American Department stores: Stellaris = Sear, Roebuck & Co., Le Gant = Montegomery Ward, etc
> 
> But turns out they were made by Seiko and was produced before their popular EL-370. I've never come across a Seiko branded one, but there is one here ---> http://nakahiro.parfait.ne.jp/moji2/330.html


14000 -now thats a lot unlees its platinum?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Careful there Laddie, you seem to be getting that electric/electronic craze! :lol: :lol:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Now I am not a gold fan, but that Mel is super. I love the case shape, smashing dial and I really like 'off-3' crowns and that one at half 2 is very cool.

nice one mate and well done paul.

I had never realised that the Japanese did electric movements, how interesting, I must read up on them.

cheers

Andy


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

The crown position is very cool.

Nice one Mel and Paul!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I hope it proves more reliable than this Alexis


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

feenix said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Potter? :blink:
> ...


Hagrid? h34r:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

:rofl:

We really should do a "What do you think forum members look like?" thread

There is one member whom I'm convinced really looks like this...










can you guess who?

Sorry mel fftopic: again


----------

